# Eure TOP KÖDER für QUAPPEN?????



## Swobbi (16. November 2005)

Was sind eure Top Köder für Quappen bzw. Könnt ihr mir Tipps für diese schmackhaften gesellen geben???

Gruß

Swobbi


----------



## norgepeitscher (16. November 2005)

*AW: Eure TOP KÖDER für QUAPPEN?????*

bei uns läufts am besten mit einer stinknormalen grundmontage auf taumade.....einfach aber immer noch am fängigsten!!


----------



## gismowolf (16. November 2005)

*AW: Eure TOP KÖDER für QUAPPEN?????*

Servus Swobbi!
Zu Zeiten,als es in den Mündungsgebieten der Donauzuflüsse noch viele,viele
Rutten gab(1968-1985)waren die Top-Köder Tauwurm und tote Köfis und Fischstücke.Mein Spitzenköder,mit dem ich zwischen ca.19:00-23:00 oft bis zu 30 Rutten gefangen habe waren jedoch Hühnerdärme!!Es war damals schon schwierig,diesen Köder zu bekommen und heute ist es fast nicht mehr möglich,außer Du kennst vielleicht einen Geflügelzüchter,mit dem Du eine
Vereinbarung für die Überlassung einiger Gedärme treffen kannst.
Hühner bzw.Geflügeldärme haben einen starken "Duft" und locken Fische,besonders Rutten sehr stark an!!Angeködert werden sie wie ein Tauwurmbündel,den Haken einige Male durchziehen und die Enden 4-5 cm frei
flattern lassen!!Ich wünsch Dir ein kräftiges Petri Heil.
Übrigens,wo willst Du auf Quappen fischen?


----------



## Swobbi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Eure TOP KÖDER für QUAPPEN?????*

Donau- Staumauer bei unserem Kraftwerk in Wilhering


----------



## Gast 1 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Eure TOP KÖDER für QUAPPEN?????*

Ein Angelfreund von mir fängt die Quappe und zwar einige Quappen pro Ansitz, mit toten Barschen als KöFi.


----------



## heinzrch (18. November 2005)

*AW: Eure TOP KÖDER für QUAPPEN?????*

Tauwurm mit Dip (Monstercrab oder auch irgenwas anderes fischiges....).
@gismowolf: wie geht man mit den Hühnerdärmen um, sofern man welche bekommt: Kühlschrank, , vorher waschen, auf Vorrat einfrieren ?
@swobbi: wo ist Wilhering? - ist das die Staustufe Ingolstadt ? - da war ich im Sommer auf Erkundungstour, macht unterhalb der Staumauer einen sehr ruttigen Eindruck...


----------



## gismowolf (18. November 2005)

*AW: Eure TOP KÖDER für QUAPPEN?????*

@heinzrch!
Ohne zu waschen portioniert in Gefriersäckchen und zusätzlich in luftdicht abschließbaren Frischhaltebehältern einige Tage kühl lagern oder auch einfrieren!!
Wilhering bzw.Ottensheim ist die nächste Staustufe an der österreichischen Donau oberhalb von Linz in Oberösterreich.


----------



## heinzrch (18. November 2005)

*AW: Eure TOP KÖDER für QUAPPEN?????*

uuups, da hab ich mich geografisch etwas vertan....
Aber die Ortsnamen um Ingolstadt enden auch meistens mit ....ing, daher dachte ich es wäre dort in der Nähe...:m


----------



## bodenseepeter (18. November 2005)

*AW: Eure TOP KÖDER für QUAPPEN?????*

Ich habe mit Tauwurm wesentlich bessere Erfolge erzielt, als mit KöFi oder Fetzen, sowohl im Bereich Klasse, als auch Masse. Aber probier´s aus, ist sicherlich von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich. 

Eine Bitte: Wähle den Köder und den Haken nicht zu klein, die Schlucken nämlich bis zum Anschlag und es wäre ja schade um die kleineren Exemplare.


----------



## Dani_CH (18. November 2005)

*AW: Eure TOP KÖDER für QUAPPEN?????*

Ich bevorzuge "Schwarzköpfe" und Hakengrösse zwei. In unseren Gebirgsseen stehen die tief- um die 60m rum- und sie werden nicht extrem gross. Durchnitt der Quappen (Trüschen) liegt um die 25cm.

Kurzes Vorfach und schweres Blei- und einfach warten bis sie da sind. Fänge um die 20-30 Stk liegen besonders in den bitterkalten Januarnächten immer drinn.

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Swobbi (18. November 2005)

*AW: Eure TOP KÖDER für QUAPPEN?????*

Danke für eure Tipps werde es Morgen Probieren, einen Ausführlichen Bericht gibts dann natürlich auch noch.

Gruß

Swobbi


----------



## ihle76 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eure TOP KÖDER für QUAPPEN?????*

Wir hatten am Samstag 13 Quappen,alle bissen auf Tauwurm.An den Angeln mit Köderfisch ist keine Quappe ran gegangen.


----------

